# best saw for climbing



## missouriboy (May 25, 2012)

Whats the best saw to take up in a tree with you


----------



## superjunior (May 25, 2012)

A sharp one, preferably orange and white


----------



## Bigus Termitius (May 25, 2012)

A Silky.


----------



## cfield (May 25, 2012)

Is there another clinbing saw other than the 200T? Lol, thats sure my choice.


----------



## defensiblespace (May 25, 2012)

cfield said:


> Is there another clinbing saw other than the 200T? Lol, thats sure my choice.



Agreed. Worth every penny for that saw.


----------



## mattfr12 (May 25, 2012)

I have to take back some of my previous statements of how bad the 201t was gonna be. it is no where near as bad as the 362's i got. it does start and have decent power. I've been using the 201 for almost a month now and can't really complain to much about it, other than why on earth would they change the size of the nut that holds the clutch cover on? i liked the old universal method better.

and a tank of gas in it goes a long way i can usually do a pretty good size tree on one tank.


----------



## ATH (May 25, 2012)

Bigus Termitius said:


> A Silky.


Mine goes in every tree.

I use a Sugoi most of the time. I also like a Zubat if there are not going to be larger branches.

Chainsaw goes up less than half of the time - I like my 338XPT, but am not going try to start an arguement as I don't claim that it is better than a 200T. I like the balance better (even though it is less power), but it is what I am used to...I know most 200T users say the balance of that is better but that probably because that is what they are used to.


----------



## treeman82 (May 25, 2012)

STIHL 090, best climbing saw ever made.


----------



## KenJax Tree (May 25, 2012)

treeman82 said:


> STIHL 090, best climbing saw ever made.



Indeed it is i take 2 up with me at all the time you never know when you might need a spare.


----------



## KenJax Tree (May 25, 2012)

ATH said:


> Mine goes in every tree.
> 
> I use a Sugoi most of the time. I also like a Zubat if there are not going to be larger branches.
> 
> Chainsaw goes up less than half of the time - I like my 338XPT, but am not going try to start an arguement as I don't claim that it is better than a 200T. I like the balance better (even though it is less power), but it is what I am used to...I know most 200T users say the balance of that is better but that probably because that is what they are used to.



I used to have a JRed 2139T and it seemed nose heavy to me maybe because the gas and oil are both in the front??? Also punch a hole in that muffler and turn it a bit richer and that 338xpt will run right next to a 200t.


----------



## sir_nick2 (May 26, 2012)

090 on a heavy chain lanyard for me to


----------



## sir_nick2 (May 26, 2012)

Or the $40 hardware shop special


----------



## HappyTreesLLC (May 27, 2012)

My Choice - Stihl MS201T.:msp_thumbup:
Solved the bubble problem in predecessor 200T; Less fragile bar-muffler cover
Give me large nut back!!! 

Worth every penny you spend. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## shooterschafer (May 27, 2012)

I have a husky 338xpt and a stihl 201t, I like em both I think the husky feels more comfy to run and its cheaper. It depends on personal preference. I use the husky most the time and save the stihl for back up.


----------



## ATH (May 27, 2012)

HappyTreesLLC said:


> ....Give me large nut back!!!
> 
> ....


That is why you should always keep two hands on the saw, and never hold the branch you are cutting between your legs.

:msp_ohmy:

Ohhhh.....the *bar* nut on the chainsaw.

Sorry - I couldn't resist.


----------



## echo271 (May 28, 2012)

My loalty is with echo I've had nothing but good luck with the 271,280,or the330


----------



## MackenzieTree (May 31, 2012)

stihl 201t awesome on fuel worth every penny as well


----------



## dec4life (Jun 2, 2012)

View attachment 240170


----------



## Jeffgp26 (Jun 6, 2012)

*020T or MS 200*



missouriboy said:


> Whats the best saw to take up in a tree with you


No power saw is good to have with you in the tree.Dangerous! But Stihl top handle MS 200T is by far the best. Just run good gas and mind ur spark plugs and filters. Will cut Big limbs with great efficiency. Also watch 4 kick back!


----------



## amert (Jun 6, 2012)

So do you guys think the 201 is as good as the 200t?... Better?... Am looking at getting one soon, a lightly used 200 is more than a brand new 201, at least what I've seen.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Naked Arborist (Jun 6, 2012)

amert said:


> So do you guys think the 201 is as good as the 200t?... Better?... Am looking at getting one soon, a lightly used 200 is more than a brand new 201, at least what I've seen.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2



I have no opinion on the 201 never ran one. I do get some terrible feedback from guys who have bought them and stated "it just don't have the power of the ol' 200". I'd say most of it lies in the muffler restrictions. They say the economy is better on the new saw.

I've run a 16" bar on my 200 when needed and it is a bit nose heavy. Most of the time I run a standard 14'' ES Stihl bar, 0.050 rail with 3/8" low pro Oregon or Stihl chain. I do find that a half skip chain cuts faster in hardwood like black walnut. I will say that narrow 0.043 rail chain does cut faster but eats up sprockets. I might try a 14" light bar and see if it makes any difference or just drop it down to a 12". I do have a 10" sitting there and I'm sure the cuts will be faster with a trade off in balance. I've run 190 series Stihls, Echo and others top handles. They just don't have the nuts of the 200 IMO.

I think a nice winter project will be to rebuild a 200 and see just how much grunt can be had from it. Buy what you can afford and feels good in your hand.

Oh btw use low kick back chain if your just starting out up there, much safer for you.


----------



## amert (Jun 6, 2012)

Naked Arborist said:


> Buy what you can afford and feels good in your hand.
> 
> Oh btw use low kick back chain if your just starting out up there, much safer for you.



Thanks for the info and advise!

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jun 6, 2012)

Check this link out: http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/185736.htm


----------



## Grace Tree (Jun 6, 2012)

Used a 201 for the first time yesterday. Seemed kind of doggy but I'll put a few tanks of fuel through it before I pass judgement. It's a replacement for a 200T that was about 4 years old. That saw ran good up till a couple weeks ago and it started acting like it had an air leak. Stihl dealer charged me 80 bucks and said no air leak. Ran badly on Sat. so I took it out of service and put it on ebay where it's at $200+ last time I looked. So a saw that does at least 70% of the work on any removal lasted 4 years with no problems at all and cost me less than $100 per year to own. I don't own another piece of power equipment that comes close to that kind of performance.
Phil


----------



## amert (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks for the link Kenjax tree, I hadn't seen that thread. Great stuff!

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jun 6, 2012)

amert said:


> Thanks for the link Kenjax tree, I hadn't seen that thread. Great stuff!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2



No problem. I have a 200t and 201t and they're about dead even now with MM it just takes a little more to get the 201t opened up. Everyone seems to hate the 201t but i like it its not a bad saw at all its different from the 200t but its not bad at all once its opened up, with that said if you can get a 200t jump on it but don't hesitate to get a 201t. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## oscar4883 (Jun 6, 2012)

201T is a good saw for sure. Modify the muffler and pull that ridiculous limiter on the high side screw and it is a new saw. Like all the newer saws it takes a bunch of tanks to see a good change.


----------



## amert (Jun 6, 2012)

So I went to my local stihl dealer today to buy myself a new 201t. After conversations with you all and reading Brads thread on the 201t, I decided, sounds good. So I walk in to the dealer and what sits in front of me.......could it be!!!....a brand new 200t sitting on the shelf. Well 2 brand new ones actually, but I only brought one home.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jun 6, 2012)

Awesome!! They've been gone for a year around here. Now pull the spark screen and tune it a little richer and you're all set. You lucky MFer:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## amert (Jun 6, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## amert (Jun 6, 2012)

KenJax Tree said:


> Awesome!! They've been gone for a year around here. Now pull the spark screen and tune it a little richer and you're all set. You lucky MFer:hmm3grin2orange:



That's next on my to do list.


----------



## minuteman tree (Jun 8, 2012)

I have an older cs3000 with a 14" bar. Looks like hell, but runs awesome.


----------

